# Slev's 3-day diet



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I am trying this. I just started it today, day 1 of course and I have found that day to be extremely easy to follow! This may be the diet for me. I can't wait to see what the scales say!

Thanks Slev! I'm enjoying my apple and my ice cream right now! Wow! What a fresh, clean taste!


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

Let me know how it works for you! I have considered it. Pam


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I like it actually. I'm going to do it for real starting on Monday. I did just a trial run yesterday and today, but we are going away for the weekend (tomorrow) and so the whole weekend is already shot, but just on this small test, I lost 3 pounds the first day. Probably water weight, but I'll take it!

I think when I get on and do it and then eat sensibly (and I think that will be key) for the other 4 days, then I'll be chugging right along, just like Slev. I didn't find the diet hard at all. You do get hungry, but we have used gatorade in the past, so we kept those bottles and rinsed them out and we keep them full in the fridge, about 20 of them, all the time, and so when we are hungry, we try a bottle of water first. It really does work, and I think this diet is going to be great!


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Okay I have to say, today was NOT hard at all on this diet. First off let me say I work the night shift, so my breakfast comes about 2 p.m. with lunch about 7:00 p.m. and then supper around midnight. I get in bed at 5 a.m.

However for Monday, my first day, I had slept on Sunday night, so I was up at 5 a.m. on Monday morning, and didn't get to lay back down until 7:00 p.m. to wake up at 8:45 p.m. for work. LLOOONNNNGGGGG DDDDDDDAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYY!

I still did not eat breakfast until 2 p.m. and you know, I was not hungry all day? Of course they say that if you don't eat before you to to bed, by about 1 hour or so, you won't be hungry, but if you DO eat, you will be ravenous.

I wasn't hungry, and didn't even think about food until 2 p.m. this afternon and then all of a sudden I was ready for breakfast, so its all working so far. I'll let you know if I have weight loss for this day!

Thanks!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Do you have a link to this? I couldn't find it using the search tab. Thanks.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I saw more on it today while looking for a thread I wanted to bump up. Will see if I can track it down again.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Here's a version of the diet, you can google more info. It's called "Slev's" here because Slev is a poster who has followed it.  http://www.thedietchannel.com/3-day-diet.htm


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

http://www.faddiet.com/3daydiet.html

Yep, this is the link that I have used. Some of them include beets in their diets, but I don't like beets, and thankfully, they're not on this one. I did day 1 yesterday, and yes, again, I know its water weight, but still, to me it counts. I'm down 6 pounds. WOOHOO!!!!!

Slev is the one that got me started. Look for his post earlier and see what happened for him. Approximately 6 weeks and down 67. Got me to thinking, that's the kind of diet I need!

Good luck!


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Okay everyone. I completed my first 3 days. I was very pleased! I'm down 8-1/2 pounds. The first day I lost 6 and the second none and then today another 2-1/2 pounds.

Now I'm on the 6-week body makeover for 4 days, and will come back to the 3-day diet on Monday again.

Feels really great to have this working! Thanks again Slev, for the encouragement!

I hope you all do as well as I do, and if you do try this, why not post here and share your results?

:nanner:


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Hey, glad its working for you. I guess it may not be for everyone, but it worked for me..

Congrats and keep it up...!

Slev


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

How ya doin?


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

We have had a few setbacks this week, so didn't get to restart, but I'm making a shot for next week. We have an event to go to in 2 weeks and I'd like to have some weight lost before we go. Got a nice black dress, just need some heels, fancy event with lots of politicians, want to look great for it! Well, won't look great, but I'll settle for good! LOL


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

well that's one of the great things about that diet, it's only 3 days. We tried to pick Tues-Thurs. that way Most Monday Holidays Fridays and weekends were all free days..


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

Just checking in on you my friend, how have you been doing? Did you get to where you wanted? I hope so. I am still floating around where I was when I quit doing the diet a few years ago.


----------

